# Canadian shot by USCBP at Ambassador Bridge in Windsor/Detriot



## Haggis (22 Dec 2014)

Shared with the usual disclaimer, this guy seemed to have a death wish.

DETROIT – The U.S. border agency says a Canadian man was shot after allegedly pointing a handgun at guards at the Ambassador Bridge crossing between Windsor, Ont., and Detroit.

U.S. Customs and Border Protection says in a statement the man stopped his car before the U.S. inspection booth around 3 a.m. Sunday and starting walking towards border officers while waving a gun.

It says the officers ordered him to drop the weapon but that he then pointed it in the officers’ direction, prompting them to open fire.

The agency says the man, who it hasn’t been identified, was treated and released from hospital before being taken into custody.

It says the man has had “previous encounters” with Canadian law enforcement.

The statement says border and Department of Homeland Security officials are investigating along with Detroit police.

Spokesman Kris Grogan says no additional information will be released at this time.

Windsor police say the man was seen waving a handgun in the parking lot of a local McDonald’s some 20 minutes before the incident at the border crossing.

They say that when police arrived he was ordered to drop the weapon but refused, and then pointed the gun at officers, who were not aware of what was happening as they were busy dealing with passersby behind the man.

According to the police statement, the man then told officers “Why haven’t you shot me yet?” and that officers tried to talk him down.

Police say the man then got back into his SUV and drove off before officers could get back to their cruisers.


----------



## Tibbson (22 Dec 2014)

Its a good thing for the Canadian that the US Customs officer was having an off day otherwise he wouldn't have been able to be taken into custody.  His family would be planning a funeral.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Dec 2014)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> Its a good thing for the Canadian that the US Customs officer was having an off day otherwise he wouldn't have been able to be taken into custody.  His family would be planning a funeral.



Two officers, four shots, one hit to his arm. Taken to a hospital, got bandaged and released and is now in the custody of Detroit PD.

He'll be facing charges here whenever he gets back.


----------



## brihard (22 Dec 2014)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Shared with the usual disclaimer, this guy seemed to have a death wish.



From what I understand, that was quite literally the case. A failed suicide by cop.

I feel sorry for the poor bastards who had to pull the trigger on someone who likely is wrestling with serious mental illness.


----------

